# [2008] Marriott Newport Coast Villas - Internet Access



## MULTIZ321 (May 13, 2008)

Checked in last Friday for a week stay at MNCV into the 3500 building. We had hoped for a better view unit but as exchangers wasn't surprised with our assignment on the 2nd floor with minimal ocean view.

Have had very spotty internet access over the weekend on their free WiFi through Wayport and kept being disconnected from the internet with "very low" signal connection messages.   Saturday and Sunday we weren't in the unit much, so I didn't try to resolve the problem.  Today (Monday), I called the front desk and explained the problem - I was told to come to the front desk and pick up a Wayport Bridge to plug into our laptop and hopefully this would solve the internet connection problems. If not, I was given a toll free Wayport customer service phone number to call.  

Even with the Wayport bridge I was not able to connect to the Internet, so I called their customer service number.  The tech told me I had to di2sconnect the wireless access on my laptop. I told him I had never done that and didn't know how to do so. He walked me through how to disconnect the wireless via the Windows XP software and then reattach the Wayport Wireless Bridge
and walked me through the process to get it configured to be able to connect to the internet via my laptop browser.  Voila! After the help from the Wayport tech, I was now able to connect to the internet.

However, my success was short lived.  When we came back from dinner, I tried to reconnect to the internet and was able to do so for about 2 minutes before being disconnected with a "low signal" message and then "no connection' message.   I disconnected the bridge (it has a USB connector and an ethernet connector), gave it about 45 seconds rest and reconnected it.
That solved the problem for now.   So, hopefully the connection will stay good and I won't have to call Wayport Customer service again (they said they're available 24/7).

The weather's been unseasonably cool and the May Gray/June Gloom is in force. But we're not letting that deter us from having a great time in Southern California.


Richard


----------



## Bill4728 (May 13, 2008)

I'm surprized. We have stayed at NCV 4 times in the past 3 years and have had no problems at all with our WiFi.  

I wish I had told you about the smooth jazz concert that they have by the pool every sunday.  We have really enjoyed it during our visits.


----------



## CapriciousC (May 13, 2008)

I hope you have better luck with internet access for the remainder of your stay!

Our weather has been a bit crummy the last few days - it's nice and sunny today, though (or at least it is in Huntington Beach, where I work).  I hope it stays clear the rest of the week for you.

Whenever I have family visit from the east coast they're often surprised by how cool our May/June weather is.


----------



## Cathyb (May 13, 2008)

Supposed to be high 90s by end of the week at the coast -- yipes


----------



## Pomme (Apr 12, 2014)

Stayed there last week, bld 2100, no internet 23 hours a day. I called the front desk, they said they can't do anything! 

Stayed in the same building last year, and no problem with the internet, just a few rooms next from this one. Hope they fix this.


----------



## Rent_Share (Apr 12, 2014)

Was confused about the weather comments till I realized you had found a 2008 thread


----------

